# Question pour les experts



## gaetan.m (22 Septembre 2013)

Hello à tous,

J'utilise le logiciel Beamer pour streamer mes vidéos vers mon Apple TV...

Je regarde souvent des films sous-titrés et je suis confronté à un problème récurant.

Les sous-titres n'apparaissent pas lorsque je tente de regarder une video en haute définition . (genre mkv...)

 Le problème disparait lorsque je tente de regarder la video en résolution "normale"

Une idée quelqu'un ?

Merci

g


----------

